# Planet Earth



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Wasserfall Töss 3, Affenschlucht - explored by oʇ[◎]ɥd | ʍɟɐ, on Flickr
Tulips by Dhina A, on Flickr
Tree Swallow - Lake Hope by Matthew Studebaker, on Flickr
Autumn... by Krzysztof Browko, on Flickr
Let&#x27;s Begin (Explored) by Lloyd Austin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

magic tree by adi Le Moigne, on Flickr
Wie in einem Märchen by cuba-photo, on Flickr
Of rocks and silence by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr
Arco della Pace. by S O P H A I, on Flickr
Untitled by Iain Harris, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

dandelion by Uirii Dolgalev, on Flickr
Euchloe crameri by Fabrice, on Flickr
Sunrise by Chiew Loo, on Flickr
Hiking-200501_7504 by newspaper guy, on Flickr
Morning in my kayak by Craig Goodwin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Englishman River falls by Adam Gibbs, on Flickr
Tour génoise de Porto. Corse..on Explore May 04 2020. by ANTOINE ASARO, on Flickr
Verdelet sunset by Ludovic Lagadec, on Flickr
The Hermit and the Orchid by Chris Jimenez, on Flickr
Spring sunlight by Mirai Takahashi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

&quot;Tale to Tell&quot; by Zach Roberts, on Flickr
Dolomite Sunrise by Shaun Young, on Flickr
Contributors This Month by Landscape Photography Magazine, on Flickr
Shark Fin by Tomas van der Weijden, on Flickr
Schöner Traum by Stephan Gehrlein, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Morgenstimmung und Morgennebel am Loch Ba by Andreas Binder, on Flickr
Magic of Dawn by Maciek Gornisiewicz, on Flickr
Vernal morning at Loisachtal by Bernhard Thum, on Flickr
Palm Warbler by steve rossi, on Flickr
Ascalaphe soufré by Jean Joachim, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

De pesca al atardecer by Dani Ramirez, on Flickr
We&#x27;ll meet again by Paul Dunn, on Flickr
Monument Valley by aquaholic2, on Flickr
Lake Tekapo, New Zealand. by Danny Wong, on Flickr
South Downs in Spring by lloydlane, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hiking on the ridge by Sylvia Furrer, on Flickr
Liguria sunset by Gian Paolo Chiesi, on Flickr
Swell by M Zappano, on Flickr
Piéride sur pâquerette by Christian Mars, on Flickr
Tulip earth (Explored May 9, 2020) by Matt Straite, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

¡Descansad, aguas cristalinas! by Jesús, on Flickr
Stokksnes Beach Island by Mario Calma, on Flickr
Tannforsen by Ela Dzimitko, on Flickr
Family bis by Guy Peeters, on Flickr
Reykjavik Morning by Gary Benson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Oblique Twilight by Atmospherics, on Flickr
Lake Louise, Alberta by ANGELA HOUSE, on Flickr
Sail Boat and Gulls by lgflickr1, on Flickr
sand meets sky by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr
Sheep after dinner (archive) by stanze, on Flickr
First spring touch by Siegfried Tremel, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Oxygene part 3.99 by Andrzej Kocot, on Flickr
Heading to Level 2 by Trey Ratcliff, on Flickr
weather-mix above mt. Lilienstein - Wettermix über dem Lilienstein (explore #14) by Ralf Kaiser, on Flickr
Vortex by Marco, on Flickr
Ad Un Passo Dal Paradiso by Thomas de Franzoni, on Flickr
Where gods bathe by Wanbor Lyngdoh, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Neofavolus alveolaris by epioxi, on Flickr
Last Swim (for the day) by David Hamments, on Flickr
Winter reflected: Kelly Hall Tarn by Trev Eales, on Flickr
Incoming Storm by Martin Witt, on Flickr
Retour aux sources (EXPLORE) by Stephane Gachet, on Flickr
Cattai Creek by Jon Hawton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

chilly-and-windy by Stein Liland, on Flickr
Ice melt by bob, on Flickr
The shire by Fabrizio Lunardi, on Flickr
Alabama Hills Arch in Progress by Ken S, on Flickr
Open space by Stéphane MARTINEZ, on Flickr
Quiraing walk, 2017 by flindersan, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rainy Bavaria by Achim Thomae, on Flickr
Delika. Alava. by Mackedwars, on Flickr
Warpings by Jojo, on Flickr
Incoming tide by Roberto González Rioja, on Flickr
Ponton by Fabrice P, on Flickr
Turquoise Water by Kris, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Light From Above (explored) by tquist24, on Flickr
Lake Wanaka by Marc Girard, on Flickr
After the rain by Gregor Thelen, on Flickr
Lifting mist by [email protected], on Flickr
Paradise on Earth by José Luis García Mendoza, on Flickr
Penedo do Guincho. by darklogan1, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

View from the top of Mountain Titlis Switzerland by Ken Lau, on Flickr
Shades of blue on Reine / Lofoten Islands, Nordland, Norway by Gianluca Quaresima, on Flickr
Godrevy Storm by Chris Davis, on Flickr
Jacob Hamblin Arch by Valentina Gatewood, on Flickr
Reykjavik Morning by Gary Benson, on Flickr
Reconnecting to Earth&#x27;s Spirit by Christian Klepp, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

the last refuge by Chris Frank, on Flickr
Sunset at Zion by Henry Liu, on Flickr
Purakaunui Falls by Sergey Aleshchenko, on Flickr
exploding into the sky by Lotus Carroll, on Flickr
Mountain by Lukasz Lukomski, on Flickr
Sosiego by Pilar Irene, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

its been a while by Eddy Alvarez, on Flickr
Iceland 2016 - Landmannalaugar [EXPLORED] by Christian BARRET, on Flickr
Untitled by mummibjarni, on Flickr
Sunset Blues by Adrian Klein, on Flickr
Quietude in Arizona # by Alan Vandendriessche, on Flickr
Altitude Stripes by Aymeric Gouin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

November greenery in Tuscany by Hans Kruse, on Flickr
大陸池的晚霞雲海 by 一方天地, on Flickr
Little Lakes Valley by Bob Bowman, on Flickr
Origin. by David Sangüesa, on Flickr
Flakstadøya by David Stevenson, on Flickr
Monterey Asilomar Beach Rocks during Sunset [In Explore 18May2020] by Yoo-Sang Choo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lignes de champ by Corinne Queme, on Flickr
Defensive Svan Towers II Mestia - Georgia by CK NG, on Flickr
_MG_7913 by Minh Chu, on Flickr
banana café by Alain Tschiegg, on Flickr
Classic Lake Tahoe (Explore, 5/18/20) by BDFri2012, on Flickr
Los Cuernos by Waldemar Halka, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Triple Falls by Adam Gibbs, on Flickr
Le grand large by Arnaud Chatelet, on Flickr
Iceland by Yoann JEZEQUEL, on Flickr
Luces de tormenta. by Antonio Camero, on Flickr
Little boat by Maurizio Fecchio, on Flickr
t h e • l o n g • w a i t by GOOD•NEWS•SNAPS, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Barrancas de Burujón by H.M. Murdock, on Flickr
Schlern by Harleshäuser, on Flickr
il pomeriggio è troppo azzurro by Claudius II, on Flickr
As Time goes by by Monika Müthing, on Flickr
Lago di Scanno by Alessandro Rossini, on Flickr
Dark Glow by Amarate Tansawet, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cloudy by Gregor Thelen, on Flickr
Kirkjufell by Pascal Riemann, on Flickr
Settsass, Dolomites UNESCO by Stefan, on Flickr
Flaming Cliffs by David Swindler, on Flickr
Soft Snow by Andrew Morse, on Flickr
Afternoon At The Falls by John House, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Otherworldly by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr
the wild ones by Amanda Keogh, on Flickr
Preikestolen - The Pulpit Rock (Norway) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr
Llynnau Mymbyr panoramic by Graham Morris, on Flickr
Undulation by Derek Osborn, on Flickr
The Dunes of Namibia by Tobias Hägg, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Supercell Fills the Sky by Jake Thompson, on Flickr
Quietness by Iraj Nouri, on Flickr
Fuerteventura - Cofete by Jeffrey Schnyder, on Flickr
Wild and beautiful Iceland in spring - (In Explore) by Fred Schalk, on Flickr
DSC09680-Panorama-Modifier by guillerme laurent, on Flickr
Sunrise over Mount Moran and Jackson Lake by Robert Beuth, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Swirl by Pete Rowbottom, Wigan, UK, on Flickr
Bliss (Explored) Mt. Rainier NP by Sapna Reddy Photography, on Flickr
Seealpsee - Switzerland by Patrik S., on FlickrSeealpsee - Switzerland by Patrik S., on FlickrSeealpsee - Switzerland by Patrik S., on Flickr
Fairy Glen Gorge, Betws-y-Coed by Adrian Wright, on Flickr
La pointe du Christ by Ludovic Lagadec, on Flickr
Acantilados de Liencres - Explore May 22, 2020 by mchurruca, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ice Tunnel by Marsel van Oosten, on Flickr
Liberté by Hubert VIGNAUX instinct nature, on Flickr
Garden of the Gods, Colorado, USA by Jeffery Hudson, on Flickr
Lake Eibsee [explored 2020/05/23] by Cyril Gosselin, on Flickr
CG Lighting dance by Šime Barešić, on Flickr
Monday by Dom Haughton, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

600 seconds of Blue Sky &amp; Tide by Kurt Evensen, on Flickr
Ruins by WideAwakeinLatvia, on Flickr
View from Charmant Som, Chartreuse, Grenoble, France by Nicolas J-Desjardins, on Flickr
Lonely in heaven by Luigi Zollo, on Flickr
Rock on the Praire by Sean McCullough, on Flickr
Dents du Midi by Marc Baertsch, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lac Jovets, Hte-Savoie, France. by André Rottatinti, on Flickr
Tomma by Frode...., on Flickr
s a l t i n t h e v e i n s by Marco Lemos, on Flickr
Wave on Rocks by MaHa, on Flickr
Chiricahua National Monument by Alla Gill, on Flickr
Glacial ice cave by Chris Lima, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Moon lit Storm over Deer Creek, Oklahoma by Bill Paige, on Flickr
Agitation by Andrew Nicoll, on Flickr
Woman in red by Pedro Abadía, on Flickr
Backpacking Tips To travel Iceland, As It Opens International Border By June 15 by Explore Traveler, on Flickr
Alpes lepontinos... by Sorginetxe (Iñigo Gómez de Segura), on Flickr
Altocumulus by Zsolt Horváth, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2314-Web by Luis Pedrosa, on Flickr
Eden by icemanphotos, on Flickr
Productivist agriculture by DD Nikon, on Flickr
Spring in the Tatra Mountains by Kuba Szymik, on Flickr
Steptoe Butte: view southeast - panorama by Wayne Chadwick, on Flickr
Svenstorp Spring by Mark Finney, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Battle of the Forest Dwellers by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr
Whispers of Time by Steven Maguire, on Flickr
Winter throwback by Eklis273, on Flickr
Untitled by caff54, on Flickr
Back on the coast by NikNak Allen, on Flickr
Maggio by Massimo Feliziani, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Climber in front of the Minarets - Sierra by RollingTree, on Flickr
Sunset&amp;Boat (夕阳与船) by Ray Zhang, on Flickr
Montana Falls by Ryan Francis, on Flickr
Over the mountains and through the woods by Irwin Scott, on Flickr
Öxarárfoss by Carola Ballat, on Flickr
Nobody at the Belgian seaside, Spring 2020, Belgium by ivan dupont, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Karlstal Valley Rheinland-Pfalz by Tom Leo, on Flickr
Summers waiting by Malcolm Cousins, on Flickr
STGO_7559_7562_072 by Chang Hyon Lee, on Flickr
STONY TROLLS by Dennis Meyer Photography, on Flickr
Lago di Braies - Italy - (Explored #2 - May 25 2020) by S O P H A I, on Flickr
Bambou Forest by Christophe BENOIT, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

In a big big world... by Robbie Veldwijk, on Flickr
Every Breaking Wave by EMERALD IMAGING PHOTOGRAPHY, on Flickr
Misurina with Drone by Gianluca Barresi, on Flickr
Balanced Rock by Valentina Gatewood, on Flickr
Kirkjufell by Ruslan Stepanov, on Flickr
Substantial Size Lightning First Capture of 2020 Storm Season by Terry Aldhizer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bathed in Beauty by Jim Patterson, on Flickr
GrandTeton by Lothbrok&#x27;sYen, on Flickr
Sonoran Sunset by Guy Schmickle, on Flickr
After the Storm by dezzouk, on Flickr
Macauleys Sunset - DSC0350-34 wm 1080 by cleansurf2 - Main portfolio, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Season for midnightsun by Bente Nordhagen, on Flickr
&quot;Glimpse&quot; by Zach Roberts, on Flickr
Great Lakes, United States - Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by therese beck, on Flickr
Gestern in der Sächsische Schweiz. by Milan Madle, on Flickr
Pen-Hir/Camaret sur Mer. Bretagne. by Jean Brenier, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My Fav. City Noise Filter by LeWelsch Photo, on Flickr
Light Show by HaarFager, on Flickr
Menzenschwander Waterfalls by Martin Hawle, on Flickr
The old stupas in the Lha chu valley, Tibet 2019 by © Jan Reurink, on Flickr
Textured aqua by Mairi Maclean, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Adirondacks, NY by Dominick, on Flickr
Sea Caves by Iosif Michael, on Flickr
Sievers Mountain Maroon Bells Snowmass Wilderness by Gary Benson, on Flickr
Coucher de soleil sur le lac d&#x27;Orient by Gérald Laik, on Flickr
Mi tierra by Jose Cobo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sun and Silhouette by Thorsten M, on Flickr
Al fondo los Pirineos by iñaki ahechu, on Flickr
Philibert Barelli Photographie38 by Philibert Barelli, on Flickr
Sunset Bokeh... by Steev Selby, on Flickr
Fremont canyon by Ben Gonsioroski, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ownes River by Carlos Cuervo, on Flickr
Arkansas River / Florence, Co by johnny allen, on Flickr
Blick vom Auerberg (1055m) by Pit, on Flickr
Bastei by Philipp Zieger, on Flickr
Carmac Falls by Dan Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by SamAlive, on Flickr
*Stranded by Christophe Staelens, on Flickr
Good Reception by Natalia, on Flickr
Lago d&#x27;Antorno by TheFella, on Flickr
Alsea Falls by Chuck Martin, on Flickr*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Monument Valley, 2020 by Dino Sokocevic, on Flickr
spring by witoldp, on Flickr
Tibet, Xpan, 90mm, ND Grad by Ian Taylor, on Flickr
Varaita Valley.. by Silvio Sola, on Flickr
The Alpine Haute Route - EXPLORE by Xavier, on Flickr*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

[bHead of Ennerdale by john malley, on Flickr
bAl final tormenta - In the end strom by Eduardo Martinez, on Flickr
bCabicastro by Celtarro, on Flickr
bFern (Explored) by David J. Julián, on Flickr
*Rural landscape by Maciej Werbliński, on Flickr*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Kinloch Leven by Aland, on Flickr
Il sentiero per il Gran Sasso by Vassili Balocco, on Flickr
#8900 first wave by Robert Montgomery, on Flickr
Cold Light. by Badge McVid, on Flickr
Sigiriya Rock Fortress, Sigiriya, Sri Lanka by CamelKW, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Devil&#x27;s Kneading Trough&quot; Wye Kent by Mark Sewell, on Flickr
Calm before the storm by strat-driver, on Flickr
Snooze by Julien Widemann, on Flickr
Lloret de Mar by Antonio Lorenzana. Photography., on Flickr
Ambient Morning by Iraj Nouri, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Teewinot - Explored by R Pahre, on Flickr
South Lanarkshire Farmland by Alan Austin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Macauleys Sunset - DSC0350-34 wm 1080 by cleansurf2 - Main portfolio, on Flickr
Season for midnightsun by Bente Nordhagen, on Flickr
Kolomanbach by Thomas Walkner, on Flickr
Untitled by W.I.L.D. Giorgio-Thanks for views and comments, on Flickr
Kenai Lake Sunset by Michael Braun Photohraphy, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ephemeral by Stefan, on Flickr
Homeward by Jerdess, on Flickr
sunset 0998 by Junji Aoyama, on Flickr
Pastoral by David Swindler, on Flickr
The Sun and the Rainfall by Alan MacKenzie, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Rebuilding by Ryan Dyar, on Flickr
Magela Falls, Kakadu by Louise Denton, on Flickr
Forest Reflections by Martha Decker, on Flickr
Doratura by LUCA AMBROSIONI, on Flickr
Sunset on Windy Ridge by Dave Soldano, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

&#x27;Incoming&#x27; - Cape Disappointment by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr
Battle of the Forest Dwellers by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr
Collapse of an Empire by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr
magic light by Bjørn Myhre, on Flickr
Mountain Waters by jarr1520, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Buttermere Between Showers by Dave Massey, on Flickr
quanto mi piace questo posto by ALBERTO ADAMI, on Flickr
Frozen! by Sushant Tripathi, on Flickr
alone in the wild by donnnnnny, on Flickr
Down Down.. by Dave Feaster, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cloudy morning over the Giant Mountains by Emil Strnadel, on Flickr
Towards a new horizon by Anne, on Flickr
Evening at Takhlakh by Jordan Inglee, on Flickr
Oly_P5280402_V.2 [Explore] by calpha19, on Flickr
The stream by Мирослав Стаменов, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Monument Valley, AZ by Dave Harvey, on Flickr
Mountains with confectioners&#x27; sugar [in explore] by Bernhard Niedermeier, on Flickr
Classic Yosemite by lennycarl08, on Flickr
&#x27;River Shark Island&#x27; Little Huson Caves by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr
&#x27;Sonic Boom&#x27; - Fingals Cave by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dettifoss by Jorge Rosa, on Flickr
Magic of spring... by Sylvia Furrer, on Flickr
Desert Amphitheatre by Matt Payne, on Flickr
Lac Leman @ Rochers de Naye, Switzerland by Avisekh Mukherjee, on Flickr
Last Light by Philipp Häfeli, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Red Cuillin sunset ( Isle of Skye) by debbie stevens, on Flickr
Sopot waterfall (EXPLORED) by Victor Demidov, on Flickr
The top of the Untersberg in cloud by Eric Chumachenco, on Flickr
0S1A5676 by Steve Daggar, on Flickr
A punto de ser un estallido de color by Albert Navas, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pelmo and Civetta by Fabrizio Lunardi, on Flickr
Thunderstruck by Ryan C Wright, on Flickr
Spring day by bob, on Flickr
Garbi sunset by Modes Rodríguez, on Flickr
Alaska by Jeff Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dome Glacier by Kokulan Vivekananthan, on Flickr
Maramures by Mihai Lucîț, on Flickr
Loup of Fintry - 29.05.20 by xpfloyd, on Flickr
Image0011112 by LaChou Dessange, on Flickr
Lightning by Bhavneet Aurora, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

La baie de PHANG NGA (Thaïlande) by Bernard HENRARD, on Flickr
The Valley by Aleksandra Lechki, on Flickr
(Please enlarge) Rivaz, Lavaux et Lac Leman, VD, Suisse/Switzerland by auggie w, on Flickr
Pinnacle Sunrise by John Prisk, on Flickr
Multishadows by Daniele Cassano, on Flickr
Unendliche Weiten... by Timo Klingelhöfer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

P6283621 by bl!kopener, on Flickr
Surf Coast at Point Lonsdale by David Wallace, on Flickr
Sand Dunes (Explored #60) by PeskyMesky, on Flickr
Nature&#x27;s Art Part II by Janusz Sobolewski, on Flickr
More of the ocean by Michael J. Leone, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Javy Nájera Fotografía by Javy Nájera, on Flickr
Incredible Iceland by Daníel Freyr Jónsson, on Flickr
Vestrahorn Sunset by Paul Rogers, on Flickr
Kaiparowits by Eddie Lluisma, on Flickr
Urrieles indómitos / Untamed Urrieles by Jose Antonio. 62, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Nant Mill, Wrexham by Adrian Wright, on Flickr
Las Médulas. by Jseijas, on Flickr
and it&#x27;s a hard rain&#x27;s a-gonna fall by Steven Lepak, on Flickr
Mt Sneffels Colorado on a blustery, cloudy day 2020 by John Abraham, on Flickr
Santa Maddalena∕ Magdalena by Christian Sanchez Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Platoro Reservoir by Alla Gill, on Flickr
Warm light by grant1980, on Flickr
Südtirol by Viewry, on Flickr
Mujib River at Jordan Valley - Jordan. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr
Sunday Trip by The 3B&#x27;s, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Panorama du Léman by Jérôme Schmid, on Flickr
Untitled by Neil Bryce, on Flickr
Arctic Pinnacle by thomas reissnecker, on Flickr
Neuquén-Argentina by Ailen Dumont, on Flickr
Paesens-Moddergat by Margreet Postma, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Too late to turnaround by Jos Buurmans, on Flickr
Jokulsarlon Fire by Glenn Crouch, on Flickr
L&#x27;île d&#x27;Or - Cap Dramont by Arnaud Chatelet, on Flickr
Rocket Science by Ole Henrik Skjelstad, on Flickr
The descend by wim van de meerendonk, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Spruce Gulch by Never Exceed Speed, on Flickr
Ice Breaker by Nicolas Monnot, on Flickr
Hakone by Sandro Bisaro, on Flickr
Impending by Travis Rhoads, on Flickr
Sunset over Texel by Angelika Schauf, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ibón de Armeña. by j. javier, on Flickr
Moraine Lake by Adrián Santos Martin, on Flickr
Bay of Fires : The Gardens . . . by Clement Tang, on Flickr
Fjord of Switzerland by Lionel Fellay, on Flickr
Native Land 2 by William Moore, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Paraíso by David Ceballos, on Flickr
Sun rays over Athens by Nick Christodoulou, on Flickr
Poddabie by Janusz, on Flickr
Spring sunrise by TOMASZ PLUTA, on Flickr
Rialto Beach by Vijay chebium, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Robson River by Darren Tennant, on Flickr
Bianco specchiato (agosto 1987) by Giorgio Rodano, on Flickr
Higland of Iceland by Halldor Kr Jonsson, on Flickr
&quot;Il fulmine governa ogni cosa.&quot; by Nicola Pillon, on Flickr
Spring by Andrea Knobel, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lake Louise, AB by itspoots, on Flickr
Mumlavský vodopád by Martin Thies, on Flickr
Windgather Gold by Kieran Metcalfe, on Flickr
Lake Louise - Number 03 by Michael Whyte, on Flickr
Heimgarten sunset by Cyril Gosselin, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Waterfall log 2020 by mark burkhardt, on Flickr
Palouse Sunrise by Erwin Buske, on Flickr
Sandymount Curves by Kevin Grace, on Flickr
dark forces.... by Bill, on Flickr
Parque Estadual dos 3 Picos, Nova Friburgo, RJ. by Mario Howat, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Rainbow by Leonid Dumitrash, on Flickr
Bryce Canyon in the Morning by Tony Hickenlooper, on Flickr
Langdale Valley by robert Stevens, on Flickr
Serenity Falls, Buderim Forest Park by Martin Canning, on Flickr
monsul by Paco Fernandez, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Bow Falls, Alberta, Canada by milton sun, on Flickr
Swan Falls by Robert McKendrick, on Flickr
&quot;The Holland Valley&quot; by L1netty, on Flickr
another canyon view from Grandview trailhead (in Explore) by Tom Clark, on Flickr
That&#x27;s The Way I Like It by Kees van Dongen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

TIMELAPSE CONFINEMENT by Juan Carlos Cortina, on Flickr
Entrance of the dempster highway by Jean-Philippe Letarte, on Flickr
The incredible power of Dettifoss (in Explore 22-04-2020) by wim van de meerendonk, on Flickr
Vestrahorn, Hofn, Iceland by Daniel Trim, on Flickr
Hamnoy by pablo ruiz, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Alpe Di Siusi / Seiser Alm by Absolut Visions, on Flickr
Shining ripples by Jerzy Orzechowski, on Flickr
Lourtuais by Ludovic Lagadec, on Flickr
Morning in Vestrahorn by Nick Leonard, on Flickr
A big Wave by Adam Gibbs, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

&#x27;Hot Coals&#x27; Múlafossur Faroe Islands by Gavin Hardcastle - Fototripper, on Flickr
Reflections at Emerald Lake, Yoho National Park, Canada by Nicola Williamson, on Flickr
View from tre cime di lavaredo, wow by Gianluca Barresi, on Flickr
The Twelve Apostles - Australia by Mike D&#x27;Errico, on Flickr
Dunes by Edmonton Ken, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Turbulent Shores by Tomas van der Weijden, on Flickr
Mt. Fuji with the remaining snow. by Hiro Naito, on Flickr
Glacier Bay by John Maslowski, on Flickr
Echo Canyon by Jeff Mitton, on Flickr
Intrepid Potash Evaporation Ponds Aerial View in Moab, Utah by David Oppenheimer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hraunfossar by Gordon Dryden, on Flickr
Triple Buttress of Coire Mhic Fhearchair, Torridon, Highland, Scotland, UK by Janusz W., on Flickr
Toadstool by ShackTrackin, on Flickr
Canim Falls by Ken Thorne, on Flickr
Severe storms 6-10-20 by Jay Murdock, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Half Flame Half Ice by Yan Zhang, on Flickr
ALGARVE CO 2 by alberto muñoz, on Flickr
Chrome Hill by Rob Bates, on Flickr
Luffenholtz Beach IV by Steve Berkley, on Flickr
South Dakota Show Off by Matthew Spika, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Friday Falls by Matt Champlin, on Flickr
Eruption by Andrew Morse, on Flickr
Amanecer en el Cerro Provincia by Gabriel Daszenies, on Flickr
Laguna en el desierto (Bolivia) EXPLORE by Miguel Martí, on Flickr
Rainbow fall by Toshio Nomura, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Beginning by Rafael Wagner, on Flickr
e l e m e n t s by Marco Lemos, on Flickr
Leading Glaciers by Andrew Morse, on Flickr
Light Around the Bend by Kevin Benedict, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEpjj7QMiYz/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CErfMO1q-B2/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEnSKuBlB1J/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEzjDTrpFGF/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDPTf0CpqHu/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CErrvvIhGKw/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Journey by arnar kristjansson, on Flickr
ALETSCH GLACIER by Reto Zollinger, on Flickr
Canyonland - rugged land by volkhard sturzbecher, on Flickr
River of mist by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CD66fMYHYef/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CElDlWrH0OZ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CE6P3xcFpIp/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFAQaQRiy9R/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFAAFQjsjCU/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFAJygGM3xT/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFDLogHDhhP/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFAr_syMRfX/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFCOXgNAqGF/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Iceland by RUFF Etienne, on Flickr
Dolomiten by Bernd Obervossbeck, on Flickr
Gaube Lake --- Pyrenees France by Bruce Girault, on Flickr
Vestrahorn Magic by Hughie O&#x27;Connor, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunset in the Alpstein by Mariano Jaimez Tarifa, on Flickr
Untitled by Amaury Velasco, on Flickr
Moraine Lake by Maxime Legare-Vezina, on Flickr
the falls.... by Bill, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Dynamic sunset by Andrew Allan Jpn, on Flickr
Native Country by William Moore, on Flickr
Drei Zinnen by Bilderschreiber, on Flickr
... by riccardo santi, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lac de Sils by Francine Vernez, on Flickr
Namib Desert by Leon Oosthuizen, on Flickr
Mount fishtail by Nepal Travels Tours and Expedition Photography Mandir, on Flickr
Vestrahorn by Des Paroz, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CC8I14zIhOR/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B_XBL_iAzkC/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B2BrMSWFmN1/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The white cliffs by Fabien Georget (fg photographe), on Flickr
Playa del Silencio by Rosana, on Flickr
_MG_9516_DxO-001 by Jim Zenock, on Flickr
Aurora Borealis by Michal Holecek, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Punta Cutas, Ordesa by David Martín Castán, on Flickr
Glen Lyon by Captures.in.time, on Flickr
Malevolent Eye by Jim Boyrer, on Flickr
Overcast by ellagarnett, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Love these rock formations...


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Misty morning by Gregor Thelen, on Flickr
Urkiolamenditik by Jabi Artaraz, on Flickr
Big blue. by j. javier, on Flickr
magic light by ALBERTO ADAMI, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Dragon&#x27;s Lair I: Red Dragon (DSC08865-Pano) by Daniel Burton, on Flickr
Karersee by Dirk Neumann, on Flickr
Kirkjufell by Ruslan Stepanov, on Flickr
Expressing.... by Lopamudra Barman, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFWuO9YstTv/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFKxWs6soBA/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEO1jays_Hn/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEf5mBsMcD5/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The lone birch by [email protected], on Flickr
Fiat Lux by Marco, on Flickr
Watson Lake-2603-HDR-Pano by Michael Wilson, on Flickr
Rondane NP, seven vertical frames for this pano by Øystein Karlsen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Pedra da Gávea vista da Pedra Bonita by Mario Howat, on Flickr
Tormenta. by Diego Rai, on Flickr
Sunsetmood by Daniel, on Flickr
Last sunrays of the day at lake Almsee, Upper Austria (AT) by Wolfgang Pichler, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

glad to see the instagram images again!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🥰


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

wow


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tre Cime De Lavaredo by Hughie O&#x27;Connor, on Flickr
Sea Spray by Eddy White, on Flickr
Lake Tekapo by shaun stapleton, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lightning over Brisbane by Alan Shaw, on Flickr
Love Valley...again. by Andreas Karrer, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Enjoying Zion National Park&#x27;s Beauty by Thomas Eckhardt, on Flickr
The storm by Hunt on Photos Studio, on Flickr
Swirl by Gilles Francotte, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The colorful stones are unreal!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Ice at Stokksnes,Iceland by Sven Broeckx, on Flickr
El Mirador lo Balconet- by Muntsa Guasch, on Flickr
20201213 BARDENAS - NAVARRA 005WEB by MAVARAS, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Black Pond by TOMASZ PLUTA, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Photographer At Work by newzild, on Flickr
Above it all by blum99, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Terrific cloud by Jean-Luc Peluchon, on Flickr
Stuðlagil Canyon (Iceland) by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Niagara Falls, Ontario, Canada by breiz93, on Flickr
Turmoil by Glen Sinclair, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Extra Crispy by Michael Ley, on Flickr
A dock with view by Henry Liu, on Flickr
Branching Out ! by David Ruddock, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Sunrise over Li River, Yangshou, Guilin, China . 
Photo by ©Yan Zhang


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Mount Roraima


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Greece


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Highway in Gobi desert,Qinghai,China















@Isjnigs


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Planet earth I by Efrain Rodriguez, on Flickr
Our beautiful planet earth 🌍… by Bo Asis, on Flickr
Landing On Planet Earth by Richard Bukowski, on Flickr
Fabulous planet earth by Alejandro David Olivera, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

*Nature*

The Wave is a sandstone rock formation located in Arizona, United States, near its northern border with Utah. The formation is situated on the slopes of the Coyote Buttes in the Paria Canyon-Vermilion Cliffs Wilderness of the Colorado Plateau.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Norway’s now-iconic Trolltunga (or Troll’s Tongue Rock) was an off-the-beaten track rock formation that attracted 800-odd visitors a year.










https://www.luxurytraveladvisor.com/running-your-business/a-third-millennials-say-posting-pictures-social-media-as-important-as-holiday













https://travelguide.nettavisen.no/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/iStock_000042643066_Medium.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Portugal beaches! by Jorge Cardim, on Flickr
Autumn in Arctic Land by Willa Wei, on Flickr
Königssee (on Explore) by pip, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All points west by [email protected], on Flickr
View on Alleghe (in Explore 02-11-2022) by wim van de meerendonk, on Flickr
Foggy Fortress (2022) by Matt Payne, on Flickr


----------

